# XC race shoes..what do you like?



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

I'm looking for some new clipless shoes, for xc racing. Looking for something stiff and light, like a road race shoe with some lugs on the bottom. I like the Mavic Fury, but the bright yellow doesn't do it for me. Any suggestions for a good shoe that doesn't cost a small fortune? I'm currently riding with Pearl Izumi, and they fit well, but flex a lot, and they have three velcro straps that I can't get to stay tight.
Something lightweight, stiff carbon sole, and more secure than velcro straps, is what I'm looking for.
I used to use Sidi dominators back in the day, but they were narrow, and I never liked the toe box. My feet grew out of them, and it seems like Sidi shoes are crazy expensive for anything with a carbon fiber sole. I can't justify $400+ for mtb shoes.


----------



## JakeSch (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm in the same boat for new XC race shoes. I love my dominators and have been riding them for so long my small toe is sticking out a huge hole in the side. Time for new ones and the PI project X shoes will probably be it. I like to be able to walk around the race venue without clacking too much, and climbing out of heinous crash sites is a pain in carbon slippers.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Try a bunch of shoes, buy your favorite.

I'm happy with my Specializeds.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Mavic Fury come in solid black too.


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

limba said:


> Mavic Fury come in solid black too.


Yeah I know, but I can't justify the price difference between the yellow and the black ones.

So, I just bought a pair of the Mavic Fury in yellow off the ebay, for $140. The black ones are $260.
I'll see how good the fit is, and maybe I'll get over the color, lol.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Specialized are supposed to have wider toe boxes than average.


----------



## dieonthishill (Dec 15, 2011)

Specialized S-Works EVO. Amazing shoe. I had the Sidi Dragon 2s before and the S-Works blow them out of the water.


----------



## broadwayline (Jan 19, 2008)

I have Bontrager RXL's with the carbon sole - really nice shoes, super stiff and comfortable + a wider toe box than SIDIs


----------



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

+1 for specialized shoes. They nailed it.


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

I wanted Shimano based on reviews posted here. However, they were too narrow in the toe area. Got the Bontrager RL and am very happy with them. Stiff and comfortable.


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

I didn't like the fit of Shimano shoes, and didn't think they were stiff enough either. I liked the fit of the Bontrager shoes, but thought they were pretty hefty.


----------



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

how about the pearl izumi x project?

You know that you like the pearl fit. They look nice. Super light. ratchet strap. stiff on the pedal, flex for walking.

Quick Review: Pearl Izumi's X Project 1.0 Green 'Cross/XC Shoe - Bike Rumor


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Im actually interested in those X-projects too.

My fav shoes are Lake, hard to get at the moment but awesome shoes. Currently riding a pair of SIDI Dragon 3's.... meant to be the best available, i'll take a pair of mx331 lakes anyday. Just ordered the Lake Mx236's and will eBay the SIDI's.


----------



## Devincicx (Nov 20, 2011)

ozzybmx

what do you think of the dragon 3? Durability etc? I just ordered a pair


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

I hope you have skinny feet ?

I ordered a size bigger than i usually wear, 44 instead of 43 in all other shoes but they are still fine fitting, the 43's didnt get a look in.

Apart from fitting, the soles wear really fast, the leather/synthetic uppers is as delicate as real skin and they pick up every bush and blade of grass you ride past 

I have not been impressed at all for the price of them but as long as you are careful and they fit will, you could be pretty happy with them fit ways.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Northwave Striker SBS. I got mine 3mo ago and am super happy. Read my review of them.

Edit for clarity--per Zeebs post below me: like anything apparel, shoes are a highly personal choice, I can only give you recommendations based on my experience alone. What works for some may not work for others. I do really like these NW Strikers--a lot. Enough to sing their praises in this thread, that does not guarantee you will like them.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Try a bunch of shoes, buy your favorite.


I can't believe anyone typed anything other than this. They're your feet, buy what you like best. If you don't, you risk suffering while riding. Personally I like my Sidis, and would recommend you try them. What's to stop anyone else from recommending shoes that won't actually fit you? Of note, Sidi comes in wide, if that might help.


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

I've received some great feedback so far, and it definitely helped me to decide on a pair of shoes, so to me, it was well worth it to hear what everyone's opinion was on their shoes. 

For example I know that SIDI runs a bit small, and the wide version isn't gonna make the Dragon's more affordable or durable.

What I was hoping to gain from other opinions, is their overall impression of the shoe, not the fit of the shoe.


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

texasnavy05 said:


> how about the pearl izumi x project?
> 
> You know that you like the pearl fit. They look nice. Super light. ratchet strap. stiff on the pedal, flex for walking.
> 
> Quick Review: Pearl Izumi's X Project 1.0 Green 'Cross/XC Shoe - Bike Rumor


I think I will give the X Project shoes a try if I don't love the Mavic shoes. The thing that prevented me from getting them is availability, and cost. They are double what I paid for the yellow Mavic shoes.


----------



## TTTURNER (May 13, 2009)

I love my Sidi Dominator 5 in the Mega (wide) version. I buy a new pair every other year only for the reason that I live in a very rocky area and I often get off of my bike to do a little trail work causing the soles to wear. They get washed every few rides and I have never had them fall apart. The soles are stiff enough, but don't cause as many hot spots as the super stiff carbon soles. My LBS gives me a discount making them very reasonably priced. I rode several other brands of shoes (Answer, Nike, and Shimano) and they all fell apart.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

If you want stiff, light, and under 300.00....... I like Giro Codes. Nothing and I mean Nothing, fits like a Sidi. Currently using Dominator 5's and would never go back to any other shoe. However, they are your feet. Go to every LBS in the area and try on as many shoes as possible. The differences will become readily apparent.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

zebrahum said:


> Of note, Sidi comes in wide, if that might help.


I tried different sizes on before buying, the 44's just felt better than the 43's. They are quite comfortable but nowhere near the Lakes i have. Tried getting Mx331 as i already have 2 pairs of Mx330's.... just different shoes for different feet


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Ghetto, the Codes were on my short list for shoes I was interested in, FWIW the reviews of the shoe by reputable sources all had a similar complaint about the toebox shredding after a few (six?) months. They all said it was purely cosmetic and DID NOT effect performance but I figured if I was spending that much on shoes they had better ****ing look sexy for a good long while. 

Personally, I think my NW's are way more comfortable than my Sidi's were. YMMV. I think--and this is pure speculation with no ground to stand on--that all the other companies in the shoe game are reall ramping up RD and getting things lighter and more comfortable and I think that as the flagship shoe for Sidi the DOM5 is resting on its laurels and the other companies are starting to surpass that particular shoe in comfort and technology for that price point. But, I'm probably wrong.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

ozzybmx said:


> .... just different shoes for different feet


My exact point; doesn't matter what shoes anyone likes best if they won't fit your feet. The best shoes for you are the ones that you like best. I'd pick a price range then start from there.


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

> What I was hoping to gain from other opinions, is their overall impression of the shoe, not the fit of the shoe.


Bonty RL 2012: Light and stiff. Have had them almost a year and about 1000 miles and no sign of wear.

Based on my reading here I was concerned that the ratchet buckle would come off. According to the dealer Trek improved the design in 2012 (and jacked the price up by $10). So far so good.

BTW, I went to the largest bike shop I could find and tried every brand they had. Well worth the extra $$$.


----------



## Surferbruce (Jun 21, 2012)

Been a Sidi guy since my first pair of clipless shoes but if I was going to go for something else it would probably be some Gaernes. They look awesome in person.


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

zebrahum said:


> My exact point; doesn't matter what shoes anyone likes best if they won't fit your feet. The best shoes for you are the ones that you like best. I'd pick a price range then start from there.


It also doesn't matter if they fit your feet, but you can't afford them, the buckles and straps don't stay tight, the uppers stretch out, and tear easily, and the soles wear out. That is the reason to ask questions, and get opinions. Thanks for the advice! :thumbsup:


----------



## DirtyHank (Jul 2, 2012)

I sure do like my Pearl Izumi's










Also check out Campmor they seem to have some pretty good deals

Pearl Izumi Race Mtb, Mtb Shoes | Campmor

Hank :thumbsup:


----------



## MTB Dad (Sep 22, 2012)

After years with Sidi's I went to Northwave Razors cause I got them at a fantastic price. They are way more comfy then my Sidi's, a bit heavier but man they feel great. My son runs Specialized Pros but he has had nothing but problems with the buckles breaking. He loves the fit but at $20 a buckle and he just replaced his 4th in 8 months...check out the Northwave Razors very nice and are a quality shoe I got mine for $120, tough to beat for a carbon sole shoe.


----------



## s4gobabygo (Sep 1, 2008)

specialized expert. very light (their lightest model, actually... lighter than pricier pro and s-works models!), and great price for a stiff full carbon sole. i'm also a big fan of a good ol' triple velcro strap design. nothing fancy to go wrong and infinite adjustability! happiest i've ever been with a pair of shoes, and i've had a lot.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Sidi, try them on before buying. Try them on at the end of the day when your feet have swelled to their largest. It goes without saying that you should try any shoe on before buying.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Ignore Sidi, get NorthWave. Game on.


----------



## knl2stl (Jan 7, 2011)

I have lots of shoes, lots. As I got older, I needed roomier shoes where the arch was not as far forward like Lakes or the later Sidis, and I started to depend more on being able to get a decent insert in there with a little arch support and padding. I currently have three different models of Specialized shoes in use, which replaced Sidis for both dirt and road. They fit my feet the best. The down side is the really, really, really poor execution of design. They are cheaply and poorly made. You need to examine each shoe of each pair before you buy.


----------



## chrisgardner73 (Oct 12, 2008)

Sidi Spiders with Specialized BG Fit insoles (red) are the perfect combo for me!

Agree with the others though, try a bunch, and see what works for you!


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

chrisgardner73 said:


> Sidi Spiders with Specialized BG Fit insoles (red) are the perfect combo for me!
> 
> Agree with the others though, try a bunch, and see what works for you!


Sorry, but at $200+ a set, I'm NOT trying out a bunch of different shoes.
Everyone keeps talking about fit, and I'm not looking for your personal fit opinion, just how you feel about the effectiveness and performance of the shoes you have now.

I'm using some very nice, 3 strap Pearl Izumi shoes that fit me very well, but the sole is not stiff enough for me, and the velcro straps stretch and come loose after I start riding.

I just purchased a set of the Mavic Fury shoes but have yet to try them out. They are light and stiff, and have a nice buckle and retention system, but I can't comment on their performance on the trail yet. The only thing I don't like about them, is the bright yellow color, lol.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

So try your Fury shoes out and then go from there. If you like them you can either look for deals on a black pair or get your yellow ones dirty and never clean them. Maybe you can even put them in ink and stain them on purpose.


----------



## wayonbird (Dec 17, 2012)

you are right, Try a bunch of shoes, buy your favorite.


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

limba said:


> So try your Fury shoes out and then go from there. If you like them you can either look for deals on a black pair or get your yellow ones dirty and never clean them. Maybe you can even put them in ink and stain them on purpose.


That's awesome advice. I'm going to buy stain right away, and put it on my brand new shoes. Or maybe just a black magic marker...


----------

